
How to fix Google - python_kiss
http://m4th.com/Articles/Article.php?Article-Title=How-to-fix-Google
======
python_kiss
While the article uses Google as its subject, the idea can be extended to
almost any company. Not since J.K. Rockefeller has any prominent person or
company truly practiced the art of vertical integration. Microsoft, for
instance, has been unsuccessfully playing catch up with Google. The whole
"Windows Live Mail", "MSN Soapbox", "Live Spaces" are nothing but microsoft's
ill attempt at taking Google's crown. Instead of entering another market, a
company should vertically innovate in services it already provides.

I believe that a lot of startups try to be everything to everybody; and in the
process, lose focus. Finding a niche and sticking to it regardless of growth
is better than entering markets that do not complement the company's core
business. - Jawad Shuaib

